# The New Yankee Workshop?



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone know here I can get my eyes on TYWS episodes? I am trying to find the show on DVD or archived with no luck. 

Adam

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Found it on Norms website but 3000 is a little much.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

If you can live without a hard copy, a lot of the episodes are on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Check your local library. A lot of them have the DVD's available or even VHS


----------

